# Turkeyrama in Perry



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 20, 2014)

Any of y'all going to make the trip to Perry to go check out all the cool stuff at the Turkeyrama this year? Thinking about participating in the calling competition this year but im not sure. Lemme know if any of y'all are going, i'd love to meet some of y'all from the forum.


----------



## boarbutcher (Jan 20, 2014)

I go every year. Dad likes to grab some fishing stuff and I am always look for a good striker.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll be there in my booth, Pecker Wrecker Calls.  Stop by and say hello. We will run some calls and talk turkey.


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 20, 2014)

yep


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 21, 2014)

What's the dates this year?


----------



## sman (Jan 21, 2014)

I will probably hit it that Friday.   Early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll be there Sunday probably working the Flint Riverkeeper booth.  On Saturday I will be next door at the Go Fish Center doing a talk about the new Predator fishing Kayak.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 21, 2014)

What are the dates


----------



## brittthomas (Jan 21, 2014)

MFOSTER said:


> What are the dates



Feb. 7 - 9 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 21, 2014)

Dang, I wish it was closer to me!


----------



## kiltman (Jan 21, 2014)

Kevin,  make sure you have plenty of your t-shirts avaliable.  I 'll be there Saturday for sure.  I've got to stock up on some calls.  You can never have too many!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 21, 2014)

Info and a $1 off coupon here: 

http://www.gwf.org/Events/GreatOutdoorsShow.aspx


----------



## Bram (Jan 21, 2014)

Bram and Carp will be there..stop by and see us


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 21, 2014)

I will have a booth as well


----------



## sea trout (Jan 21, 2014)

I had no idea of this until this thread. I will try to go.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 21, 2014)

What is the show like on Friday? will there be many vendors there and what are the hours? Thanks for any info, i would like to make it this year and Friday may be my only chance!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 21, 2014)

Kwaksmoka said:


> What is the show like on Friday? will there be many vendors there and what are the hours? Thanks for any info, i would like to make it this year and Friday may be my only chance!



See post #12.

Lots of info at the link including a vendor list. There have been some added since that list was developed.

O'Neill Williams will be there on Friday.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 21, 2014)

Definitely will have to stop by the Pecker Wrecker calls this year and try some out Mr. Kevin. But yeah, the dates are the 7-9 and you can find the links on GWF.org. Should be a great time. If y'all are for sure going, send me a pm and we can meet up and run some turkey calls together. I'm going on Saturday the 8 i believe.


----------



## BEARDHUNTER (Jan 21, 2014)

I will be there in my booth # 547 stop by and run some calls


----------



## kiltman (Jan 22, 2014)

I already started my list of "must stop at vendors".   Looking at the map, all the turkey related vendors are in the same area.


----------



## chefrific (Jan 22, 2014)

BEARDHUNTER said:


> I will be there in my booth # 547 stop by and run some calls



One of your scratch boxes is on my list this year.  The double sided glass I picked up from you a couple of years ago is still my "go to" call.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 22, 2014)

Hope to be there all 3 days at the Beard Hunter booth.


----------



## deuce1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Stop by and talk turkey with us at Towaliga Tom Taker. Hope to meet some new friends and catch up with some old friends.


----------



## FALCON z (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Jan 23, 2014)

M Sharpe said:


> Hope to be there all 3 days at the Beard Hunter booth.



See ya there.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Jan 23, 2014)

BEARDHUNTER said:


> I will be there in my booth # 547 stop by and run some calls



It'll will be a pleasure.


----------



## J. Scott (Jan 25, 2014)

Scotts Cutter will be there in booth 561.  Come by and talk with Shirley and myself.  Be good to see all of you again this year.


----------



## sman (Jan 25, 2014)

Like I said last yr,

Cost me $10 to get in and $150 to get out!

Already started stashing some cash away for this.


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 26, 2014)

I will be there on Saturday with a couple other members.  Hope to see some of yall there!


----------



## straightshooter (Jan 27, 2014)

Will miss it this year.  Am in Las Vegas speaking at the Safari Club Convention on Friday and Saturday.  Will be in Nashville for the NWTF the following weekend.  Doing a seminar on "Tough Turkeys" on Saturday afternoon, and hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 6, 2014)

Just a reminder!

Show starts tomorrow!


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 6, 2014)

For the first time in several years I won't be able to make it this year. Work tomorrow, getting stuff ready for the wedding in April, and work Sunday I hate that I'm missing it.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 6, 2014)

BTW, The Dreadknots will be there too.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 6, 2014)

I hope to be there Sat.


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2014)

Any body there today. I'm in Perry now, but have another service call in Macon today. Thinking about making a quick run through.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 7, 2014)

Go for it. All the vendors are there


----------



## jimbo1187 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> BTW, The Dreadknots will be there too.



Who are the Dreadknots?

Most importantly who is that chic between them?


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 7, 2014)

jimbo1187 said:


> Who are the Dreadknots?
> 
> Most importantly who is that chic between them?



They are from the tv show Axmen on Sunday night. They dive for logs in Florida.


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2014)

Well that took all of 30 minutes and some how I got scammed into a pair of foot insoles.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Feb 7, 2014)

turkeykirk said:


> They are from the tv show Axmen on Sunday night. They dive for logs in Florida.



Does she dive for logs too?


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 7, 2014)

Any deals?  
What did everyone pick up?


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 7, 2014)

jimbo1187 said:


> Does she dive for logs too?



Think she just drives the boat.


----------



## spydermon (Feb 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> Well that took all of 30 minutes and some how I got scammed into a pair of foot insoles.



That bad?


----------



## hoppie (Feb 8, 2014)

Make sure y'all get down to Perry and support the show. A special shout out to Kevin Farr at Pecker Wrecker calls. Great calls and great guy. His v-cut is really good.


----------



## chefrific (Feb 8, 2014)

Tom teasers not at the show this year. Disappointed.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its really gone downhill. I did purchase Native Turkeys and meet Mr. Herb McLure and that was worth 8$.


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 8, 2014)

Meet Kevin with pecker wrecker on Friday super nice guy go by and say hello


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 8, 2014)

Overall its was good. Will-dawg, turkey08, and I made the trip down this morning.  Less venders that are hunting related, but seems to be the trend with these hunting shows for sure.  Talked to several members Beardhunter, Msharpe, Bram, Kentucky Chuck, RutandStrut, and Kevin Farr.  Maybe another one or two that I can't remember.

I picked up a few more Pecker Wrecker diaphragms, diaphragm holder, and a glass pot call.   I wanted the glass call every since last season when I went by Kevin's shop and heard it.  Wanted more but budget would not allow for anything else.

Turkey08 picked up a Beard Hunter scratch box, Pecker Wrecker t-shirt and diaphragm call, camo bag, and Cracker boy seasoning.

Will-dawg picked Diaphragm calls from Pecker Wrecker, Mossy Creek Game Calls, Rut n Strut, Towaliga Calls and wilderness calls.  A Scratch box from Beard Hunter and some beef jerky. Pecker Wrecker diaphragm holder.

Seen a lot more I wanted but I'm saving for a couple trips.


----------



## ehunt (Feb 8, 2014)

Turkeyed those pw glass calls are deadly good. Kevin deserves everything good in life. Talked to him today told him i am very pleased in his calls. It was worth the 2:45 min drive just to talk turkey with him and the others.


----------



## Hunter Ed (Feb 8, 2014)

Talked with Beard Hunter Friday. Had a good display and solid line of calls. My booth (GA Hunter Education) did OK Friday, but not as good as today. Still time to take in the show if any of you are thinking about it. Talked with Jack Scott and his wife Shirley. Jack is still whittling out great, good looking call.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 8, 2014)

Got a Pink Ivory striker and my son got a duck call that sounds really good from Lee & Paul with MisFire Calls. Paul recommended that striker and it is making all my pots talk a little sweeter. Thanks Paul. Went by to see Kevin Farr and got some diaphram calls.  It was fun to get out and run some really nice calls and hang out and run into some old hunting friends.


----------



## hornhunter44 (Feb 8, 2014)

Picked up a curly maple trumpet from Lee Chadwick and a wormy chestnut long box from Mr. Jack. Good to see some friends and run some calls.


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 8, 2014)

Well I went today and enjoyed it, but there were less call makers than usual. I ran probably 30 box calls before settling on this gem from Camp Callers. It's Bradford pear with a walnut base and it flat out sings turkey. Beautiful call too.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought an african blackwood with a carbon shaft and a sea-cow tip striker from Mr. Harold that plays real good!!


----------



## ehunt (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is the damage I did to the wallet yesterday.


----------



## kiltman (Feb 9, 2014)

I also drove 2 plus hours to go.  I enjoyed myself.  Poor Herb, must have been going nuts listening to all those turkey calls all day long.  I would love to hear do some calling.  I purchased his book.  I also picked up a glass call from David Halloran, a scratch box from beardhunter.  Now I will be looking for the right strikers.  On the way back north, I stopped at Bass Pro, and used my gift card I had.  They are stocked up for turkey season, plenty of camo and vest in stock.  I found the knee gun rest I have been looking for.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 9, 2014)

kiltman said:


> Poor Herb, must have been going nuts listening to all those turkey calls all day long.



Nope!! 

He has a hearing aide in each ear!! I think that was why he had that smile on his face all day, just knowing he didn't have to listen to it. He'd turn them up when he went to talk with you.


----------



## FALCON z (Feb 9, 2014)

-David Halloran Slate w/ wormy persimmon striker
-David Halloran Sugartown Sweetness 2 (double sided glass/slate) w/ yellow heart sticker
-2 Pecker Wrecker Mouth Calls (had to go back and get a 2nd after I step out and barked on the 1st)
-Ol's Tom Time & Motion Essentials Vest

Darn all my pots are Halloran's now.  Got to admit Olin had some nice sounding double sides also.


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2014)

Picked up a beard hunter call today.  Only one of the guys there that I did not have yet.


----------

